# Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

Sehr geehrte Forenmitglieder,
Ich habe mir nun endlich meinen Traum einer Custom-WaKü verwirklicht und dabei folgende Komponenten verwendet:
- Alphacool Eisblock XPX CPU-Kühler
- 1x Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360 mm X-Flow in der Front
- 1x Alphacool NexXxos ST30 360 mm im Deckel
- 6x Noctua NF-P12 redux auf den Radiatoren
- 1x Magicool DCP-450M Pumpe mit AGB
- 1x Be Quiet! Silent Wings 3 140 mm hinten
- Thermaltake C1000 Opaque Coolant Kühlflüssigkeit

Sonstiges:
- Gehäuse: Be Quiet! Dark Base 700
- CPU: Intel Core i5 8600K @ 4,5 GHz (verbraucht unter Prime95 ca. 105 Watt)
- GPU: GTX 1080 ti 
- Mainboard: MSI Z370 Krait Gaming

Die Fließrichtung ist wie folgt: AGB+Pumpe -> CPU -> Radiator Deckel -> Radiator Front -> AGB+Pumpe
Am Deckel merke ich leider nur einen sehr leichten Luftzug vom Radiator, können die 3 Lüfter vielleicht keine Luft hinausbefördern?

Ich weiß, dass der Kühlkreislauf nur für die CPU derzeit ziemlich überdimensioniert ist, jedoch möchte ich meine nächste Grafikkarte auch einbinden und darum habe ich schon alle Vorkehrungen getroffen. 
Die Lüfter in der Front sind einblasend und die Lüfter im Deckel ausblasend. 
Den Silent Wings hab ich derzeit auch einblasend, kann ihn aber auch ausblasen lassen, auch wenn beide Anordnungen sich nicht auf die Temperaturen auswirken. 
Laut HWMonitor habe ich jetzt während dem Schreiben eine Package-Temperatur von 51-60 °C (sie schwankt etwas) ehrlich gesagt finde ich das bei einer Raumtemperatur von knapp 25 °C auch zu hoch, kann aber damit leben. 
Unter Prime95 läuft die CPU in kürzester Zeit ins Temperaturlimit (innerhalb 1-2 min) und taktet sich selbst herunter. Wie gesagt braucht sie maximal ca. 105 W. Wenn sie sich dann auf ca. 2 GHz heruntergetaktet hat, braucht sie nur noch knapp 50 W. Selbst wenn Prime95 dann gestoppt wurde, bringt sie die Temperatur aber nicht mehr weg! Die Anschlüsse, sowie die Flüssigkeit bis zum ersten Radiator sind aber deutlich erwärmt. Nur durch einen Neustart hat HWMonitor dann wieder die 50 °C angezeigt.

Eigentlich hab ich mir diesen CPU-Kühler deswegen gekauft, da ich ihn nach einem CPU-Update zu AMD irgendwann mal weiterverwenden kann (Sparfuchs), aber jetzt verzweifle ich etwas mit ihm.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,
Fuzi


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

Erstens scheint mi 105 Watt für die cpu recht viel... vermutlich legt das Board eine viel zu hohe Kernspannung (Vcore) an.
Hast du im Bios alles auf auto stehen?

2ens.. liegt das an der Zahnpasta, welche Intel unter dem Heatspreader verwendet. 
Vermutlich könntest du mit Köpfen der CPU da einiges rausholen

Edit:
Bei meinem 8700K hat köpfen etwa 20 grad unter volllast Gebracht


----------



## IICARUS (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

Normalerweise hast du ausreichend Radiatoren verbaut um den Prozessor vernünftig kühlen zu können.

Was mich aber stutzig macht ist die Kühlflüssigkeit die gefärbt ist, denn manche Farbzusätze sind nur für Show Zwecke vorgesehen und verstopfen sehr schnell den Kühler. Es kann daher gut sein das sich die Finnen im Kühler zugesetzt haben. Du solltest daher mal den Kühler zerlegen und schauen ob er noch sauber ist. Je nachdem was für ein Schlauch verbaut ist kann sich auch Weichmacher lösen und den Kühler zusetzen.

Daher wäre auch mal gut zu wissen was für ein Schlauch und was für eine Kühlflüssigkeit drin ist.

Ich sehe auch das du die den AGB verklebt hast, das Thema ist bekannt wo diese Pumpe undicht werden kann.
Dazu gibt es ein sehr gutes Thema und darin werden auch diese Dichtungen empfohlenen: O-Ring 63,22 x 1,78 mm BS037 EPDM
Thema: Probleme bei Magicool Pumpen DCP450/450B/450M

Gut wäre auch mit einem Thermometer die Wassertemperatur unter Last zu messen.
Mit Prime95 kommt es auch ganz darauf an wie getestet wurde, da AVX auch sehr stark belastet und auch die Temperaturen hoch treibt. Daher solltest du ohne AVX  testen. In der neuen Version dazu kann nun direkt AVX deaktiviert werden. Zuvor musste man es immer mit einem Eintrag in die local.txt Datei machen.

Es kommt auch auf den Testlauf selber an, denn z.B. 8K lastet das System auch stärker aus als nur 1344k usw.


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Erstens scheint mi 105 Watt für die cpu recht viel... vermutlich legt das Board eine viel zu hohe Kernspannung (Vcore) an.
> Hast du im Bios alles auf auto stehen?
> 
> 2ens.. liegt das an der Zahnpasta, welche Intel unter dem Heatspreader verwendet.
> ...



Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ja im BIOS ist die VCORE-Anpassung auf Auto gestellt. Es liegen 1,35 V an.
Als ich noch eine AiO für den 8600K hatte, wurde er trotzdem nicht so extrem heiß.


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

Wo ist denn der Auslaß des zweiten Radi ? ....oben oder unten
Ich kann es nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



DerFuzi schrieb:


> Als ich noch eine AiO für den 8600K hatte, wurde er trotzdem nicht so extrem heiß.



Dann stimmt definitiv etwas nicht... kann ja nicht sein, dass eine kleine AIO besser gekühlt hat als deine jetzt mit den vielen Radiatoren.

Hast du denn überhaupt Wasserdurchfluss? Wie
Iicarus schon angemerkt hat.

Bewegt sich das Wasser im AGB oder hast du ein Durchfluss messer eingebaut?

Oder sitzt der Kühlerblock evtl nicht richtig?

Die alte WLP hast du schon ausgetauscht beim Kühlerwechsel?

Die Schutzfolie unten am Kühler hast du abgenommen?


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Normalerweise hast du ausreichend Radiatoren verbaut um den Prozessor vernünftig kühlen zu können.
> 
> Was mich aber stutzig macht ist die Kühlflüssigkeit die gefärbt ist, denn manche Farbzusätze sind nur für Show Zwecke vorgesehen und verstopfen sehr schnell den Kühler. Es kann daher gut sein das sich die Finnen im Kühler zugesetzt haben. Du solltest daher mal den Kühler zerlegen und schauen ob er noch sauber ist. Je nachdem was für ein Schlauch verbaut ist kann sich auch Weichmacher lösen und den Kühler zusetzen.
> 
> ...



Laut Thermaltake ist die Kühlflüssigkeit für einen Dauerbetrieb geeignet, außerdem ist sie seit gestern im System. Vorher wurde mit destilliertem Wasser gekühlt, was keinen Unterschied gemacht hat. Als Schlauch habe ich aus der Arbeit normale lebensmittelechte Silikonschläuche mitgenommen. 
Danke für die Info mit der AGB! 
In Prime95 verwende ich zum Hitze erzeugen immer In-place large FFTs in 128k mit 6 Threads.


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Auslaß des zweiten Radi ? ....oben oder unten
> Ich kann es nicht richtig erkennen.



Du meinst den in der Front? der ist unterhalb der Pumpe.
Ich hab aber auch den PC schon in alle möglichen Richtungen gedreht um die Luft rauszubringen (und ich habe einiges an Flüssigkeit nachfüllen müssen, also war da etwas viel Luft im Kreislauf)


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Dann stimmt definitiv etwas nicht... kann ja nicht sein, dass eine kleine AIO besser gekühlt hat als deine jetzt mit den vielen Radiatoren.
> 
> Hast du denn überhaupt Wasserdurchfluss? Wie
> Iicarus schon angemerkt hat.
> ...



Ja ich habe einen Durchfluss, aber keinen Durchflussmesser, weiß aber nicht was "viel" oder "wenig" sein soll. Beim Befüllen hab ich den Durchfluss aber als recht ordentlich wahrgenommen.
Den Kühlerblock hab ich schon einmal abgenommen, um eben zu schauen, ob die Plastikfolie noch oben ist und hab ihn erneut aufgesetzt (mit Wärmeleitpastenwechsel) hat aber nichts an den Temperaturen geändert. Die WLP von Alphacool, die beilag ist aber ziemlich dickflüssig und ließ sich nur sehr schwer verteilen. Hat das vielleicht was damit zu tun?


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

Ist das dieser radi ?

Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Ist das dieser radi ?
> 
> Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm Radiator | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany



Ja genau, nur hab ich ihn von Alternate.


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

^^Ok ...der ist schwierig zu entlüften aufgrund seiner Bauform .
Da ist es mit ein zwei mal hin und herkippen nicht getan.



> Eine Ausnahme stellen die X-Flow Radiatoren dar. Diese haben in der ST30 Version jeweils 2 Ein- oder Auslässe an beiden Vorkammern. Hier fließt das Wasser nicht in U-Form wie sonst üblich, sondern von einer Seite des Radiators zur anderen Seite des Radiators.



Ich würde zum testen den mal aus den Kreislauf rausnehmen.

So wie du den eingebaut hast muss er ein paar mal  das wasser im Radi hochdrücken


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Ok ...der ist schwierig zu entlüften aufgrund seiner Bauform .
> Da ist es mit ein zwei mal hin und herkippen nicht getan.
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn der Schwer zu entlüften sein mag, dass deswegen die Temperaturen schlechter als bei einer AIO sind...  wage ich zu bezweifeln...

Kannst du die Wassertemperatur irgendwie messen?? Sind denn die Schläuche Warm beim anfassen?


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Kannst du die Wassertemperatur irgendwie messen?? Sind denn die Schläuche Warm beim anfassen?


Beim Schlauch vom CPU-Kühler zum ersten Radiator war der Schlauch deutlich erwärmt. Danach hab ich keinen nennenswerten Temperaturunterschied "erfühlen" können.


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



DerFuzi schrieb:


> Beim Schlauch vom CPU-Kühler zum ersten Radiator war der Schlauch deutlich erwärmt. Danach hab ich keinen nennenswerten Temperaturunterschied "erfühlen" können.



Das spricht für ein Durchfluss Problem... normalerweise ist Das Kühlwasser im gesammten Kreislauf immer +-4 bis 5 grad gleich Warm...
Die Schläuche müssten sich also überall ähnlich warm anfühlen.
Sonst hast du aus irgend einem Grund zuwenig Durchfluss


----------



## True Monkey (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



> Sonst hast du aus irgend einem Grund zuwenig Durchfluss



zb Luftblase im Radi und gleichzeitig AGB oberhalb des Auslasses ............


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



True Monkey schrieb:


> zb Luftblase im Radi und gleichzeitig AGB oberhalb des Auslasses ............



Es ist ja nur der Auslass des zweiten Radiators unterhalb des AGB. Müsste ich dann nicht auch beim Schlauch zwischen den Radiatoren eine höhere Temperatur fühlen? Mein Kreislauf ist nämlich wie folgt: AGB+Pumpe -> CPU -> Radiator Deckel -> Radiator Front -> AGB+Pumpe


----------



## Richu006 (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



DerFuzi schrieb:


> Es ist ja nur der Auslass des zweiten Radiators unterhalb des AGB. Müsste ich dann nicht auch beim Schlauch zwischen den Radiatoren eine höhere Temperatur fühlen? Mein Kreislauf ist nämlich wie folgt: AGB+Pumpe -> CPU -> Radiator Deckel -> Radiator Front -> AGB+Pumpe



Wie gesagt...die Schläuche müssten IM GESAMMTEN Kreislauf gleich warm sein...
Egal ob vor oder nach Kühler oder Radiator. Überall Gleich Warm... sonst stimmt etwas nicht


----------



## DerFuzi (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...die Schläuche müssten IM GESAMMTEN Kreislauf gleich warm sein...
> Egal ob vor oder nach Kühler oder Radiator. Überall Gleich Warm... sonst stimmt etwas nicht



OK danke, das werde ich mir auf jeden Fall ansehen. Leider bin ich übers Wochenende nicht beim PC, damit ich es ausprobieren kann, sondern erst wieder unter der Woche. 
Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen, was ich machen könnte, oder welche Fehlerquellen es sonst noch so geben könnte?


----------



## IICARUS (30. August 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

Im übrigem habe ich bei mir oben als 240mm einen X-Flow  vorbaut und damit habe ich weder mit dem entlüften und auch nicht mit der Temperatur ein Problem. Dabei ist er etwas schwerer zu entlüften da die Anschlüsse beide nach unten weg gehen.

Temperatursensoren und Durchflusssensor sind zwar kein muss für den Betrieb, würden aber in so einem Fall gut helfen um Probleme besser erkennen zu können.


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. September 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*

Wenn du schon sagst die Paste war sehr zäh und schwer zu verteilen, dann besorg dir mal ordentliche Paste. Wenn du so zähes Zeug hast und es dadurch dicker aufträgst kann das schnell mal 8-10° unterschied ausmachen.
Besorg dir die Noctua NT H2 , die ist sehr einfach aufzutragen und sehr gut von der Übertragung. 
Trage diese dann sehr sehr dünn auf, hauch dünn verteilen , und dann noch mal Temperaturen prüfen.


----------



## Venom89 (6. September 2019)

*AW: Hoher Wärmeübergangswiderstand am CPU-Kühler?*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon sagst die Paste war sehr zäh und schwer zu verteilen, dann besorg dir mal ordentliche Paste. Wenn du so zähes Zeug hast und es dadurch dicker aufträgst kann das schnell mal 8-10° unterschied ausmachen.



Oh ne da irrst du dich. Durch den Anpressdruck kann das überhaupt nicht passieren. Vor allem nicht in solchen Ausmaßen. Die überschüssige Paste wird an den Seiten herausgedrückt. Das gibt unnötige Sauerei aber ansonsten hat dies so gut wie keine Auswirkungen.


----------

